# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  مفهوم الشرعية الدولية وموقف الإسلام منه

## أم خطاب

مفهوم الشرعية الدولية وموقف الإسلام منه 
09-4-2009
بقلم عبد العزيز الجليل
"...أما المؤامرة الرهيبة التي تمارس في هيئة الأمم ضد حكم الجهاد فيدل على ذلك ما شرعته لجنة القانون الدولي التابعة للأمم المتحدة إذ جاء في تشريعاتها الطاغوتية ما يلي..."
الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على عبده ورسوله نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه، وبعد: 
فإن من أخطر ما يعانيه المسلمون اليوم ما يقوم به أعداؤهم من الكافرين والمنافقين من التلبيس والتضليل حتى أصبح ذلك سمة من السمات البارزة في واقعنا المعاصر. 

وقد بلغت خطورة هذا الأمر أن انخدع به بعض المنتسبين للعلم فضلاً عن العامة والدهماء، وذلك بما يقوم به الملبسون الماكرون من تلاعب بالمصطلحات وقلب للحقائق وعرضها في قوالب مزخرفة وطرحها في وسائل الإعلام المختلفة بكثافة وتكرار حتى ألفتها الأسماع وصار يرددها كثير من أبناء المسلمين عن خبث من بعضهم أحياناً وعن جهل وتغفيل من البعض الآخر. 

ومما زاد الأمر خطورة غفلة كثير من أهل العلم عن التصدي لهذه التلبيسات التي يمس كثير منها صلب العقيدة وأركان التوحيد وهوية الأمة وأخلاقها وإن لم يقم أهل العلم بواجبهم في رفع هذا التلبيس وبيان سبيل المجرمين تكن فتنة في الأرض وفساد كبير. 

ومن المصطلحات الكفرية الخطيرة والتي تعمل أجهزة الإعلام الدولية ويتبعها على ذلك كثير من إعلام البلدان الإسلامية ممن لا خلاق لهم والتي يجب على أهل العلم فضحها وتعريتها وتبيين خطرها على العقيدة مصطلح (الشرعية الدولية) حيث يطرح اليوم بكثافة وينادى بترسيخ هذا المصطلح الوثني في أذهان الناس وذلك بمناداتهم، تارة (باحترام الشرعية الدولية) وتارة (بتحريم الخروج على الشرعية الدولية) ومرة ثالثة (بالالتزام بقرارات الشرعية الدولية) . 

فماذا يعني هذا المصطلح الطاغوتي؟ : 

إن (الشرعية الدولية) ترمي إلى الاحتكام والالتزام بشرع وضعي وضعته الدول الكبرى الكافرة يحكم علاقات الدول في هذا العالم وفقاً لتشريعاتهم ومعاييرهم وأعرافهم ومصالحهم، وهذا الشرع الوضعي هو تلك القوانين التي وضعتها الدول الكافرة التي أسست منظمة الأمم المتحدة بعد انتصارها في الحرب العالمية الثانية - أمريكا وبريطانيا وروسيا - وانضم إليهم بعد ذلك فرنسا والصين وصاغت قوانينها لمصالحها ومصالح حلفائها في تقسيم العالم إلى مناطق نفوذ فوضعت ما سمته بميثاق الأمم المتحدة لتكون له المرجعية الأولى في كل قضية من قضايا العالم حيث تستمد (الشرعية الدولية) منه الأحكام والقرارات وتستند إليه في الخلافات والنزاعات والإجراءات. وأصبح العدو يستخدم هذا المصطلح في تمرير أي شيء يريده على دول العالم ولاسيما دول المنطقة الإسلامية، فتحتل بلدان المسلمين وتغزوها باسم (الشرعية الدولية)،وتؤيد هذا التيار أو ذاك باسم (الشرعية الدولية) وتحارب الدعاة والمجاهدين باسم (الشرعية الدولية) ومن خرج عن ذلك فهو خارج عن الشرعية الدولية!! 

ومن أكبر الأمثلة على ذلك تكريس الاحتلال اليهودي في فلسطين باسم الشرعية الدولية، ومحاصرة العراق وغزة حتى مات ما يقارب المليون طفل باسم الشرعية الدولية، ومن آخرها مذكرة المحكمة الدولية باعتقال الرئيس السوداني ومحاكمته بوصفه مجرم حرب، أما الذين أحرقوا غزة والعراق فدعاة سلام وديمقراطية . 

الحكم على هذا المصطلح الطاغوتي في ضوء العقيدة الإسلامية: 

إن الحكم على الشيء فرع عن تصوره. ولذا قبل أن نبين حكم الله عز وجل في هذا المصطلح يجب أن نتعرف على أهم ما يقوم عليه وهو ما أشير إليه سابقاً في أنه يستند إلى ميثاق هيئة الأمم المتحدة وقوانينها التي أذعنت لها كل دول العالم بما في ذلك دول المنطقة الإسلامية. 

فما هي أهم بنود هذا الميثاق الذي يتحاكم إليه دول العالم ويسمى بالشرعية الدولية؟ : 

إن ميثاق الأمم المتحدة طاغوت وقانون ليس كأي قانون وضعي عادي وليس هو مجرد وثيقة تأسيسية لمنظمة الأمم المتحدة، فقد جعله واضعوه أكبر من ذلك بكثير، إن خبراء القانون الدولي وفقهاؤه يعلنون بوضوح وصراحة، أن الميثاق هو أعلى مراتب المعاهدات الدولية، وأعظم قواعد القانون الدولي مكانة! ولذلك نصت المادة (103) من هذا الميثاق نفسه على أنه: (إذا تعارضت الالتزامات التي يرتبط بها أعضاء الأمم المتحدة وفقاً لأحكام هذا الميثاق مع أي التزام دولي يرتبطون به، فالعبرة بالتزاماتهم المترتبة على هذا الميثاق). 

ومعنى ذلك، أنه لا يجوز لأي دولة ملتزمة بهذا الميثاق أن تبرم أي اتفاق دولي أو تختار وتلتزم بشرع بينها وبين دولة أخرى تتعارض أحكامه مع القواعد والأحكام الواردة في ميثاق الأمم المتحدة، ولو كان شرع الله العزيز الجبار!ومعلوم أنه لا يمكن لأي دولة الانتساب لعضوية الأمم المتحدة حتى تعلن التزامها واحترامها لهذا الميثاق وتسلم له تسليماً... 

إذ إن إجراءات الانضمام للأمم المتحدة تتلخص في أن تقدم الدولة التي ترغب في الانضمام للأمم المتحدة طلباً بذلك إلى الأمين العام للمنظمة الدولية ويكون ذلك الطلب مصحوباً بإعلان قبول الالتزام بميثاق الأمم المتحدة. وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة للفصل من الأمم المتحدة، فإن "المادة السادسة" من الميثاق تنص على أنه يجوز للجمعية العامة أن تفصل عضواً من الأعضاء إذا أمعن في انتهاك مبادئ الميثاق. هذا البند قد يطبق على أي أحد إلا الدول الكبرى التي وضعت الأمم المتحدة لرعاية مصالحها أصلاً، ولذلك تتمتع بحق الفيتو الذي يضمن لها ذلك، وعلى رأسها أمريكا التي ترعى مصالح دولة اليهود من خلاله، بل إن الميثاق وأممه المتحدة قد أمست شرطياً يحرس مصالح هاتين الدولتين على كل صعيد، ولا يجادل في هذا حتى العميان. 

وعلى كل حال، فهيئة الأمم المتحدة منظمة خاضعة للنفوذ اليهودي الصليبي منذ تأسيسها، ومن يراجع أقسامها وإداراتها وأسماء القائمين عليها يعرف هذا معرفة اليقين(1). وهي التي أشرفت على تقسيم فلسطين عام 1947 وطعن هذه المنظمة وطعن إداراتها ومنظماتها المختلفة في دين الإسلام وشرائع القرآن بيِّن واضح مكشوف، واسمها (الأمم المتحدة) من أعظم الأدلة على اتحاد وتناصر وتعاضد وتعاون الدول المشتركة فيها. 

والذين ينادون بالشرعية الدولية والالتزام بها واحترامها وتنفيذ قراراتها يتعامون عن هذه الحقائق الدامغة. ويبين الدكتور العلياني في كتابه (أهمية الجهاد) هذا الأمر بياناً واضحاً حيث يذكر بعض بنود ميثاق هيئة الأمم الذي تستند إليه الشرعية الدولية نختار هنا بعضها.. يقول حفظه الله تعالى: (جاء في ديباجة الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان: (أن غاية ما يرنو إليه عامة البشر انبثاق عالم يتمتع فيه الفرد بحرية القول والعقيدة...........). إن هذه العبارة اعتراف وإقرار بحرية الإلحاد وعدم مجاهدة المرتدين وعدم إفزاع الكفار ونعوذ بالله من حقوق هذه نتائجها . 

• وجاء في المادة الثانية (إن لكل إنسان التمتع بكافة الحقوق والحريات دون تمييز كالتمييز بسبب الدين....) 

قلت: إن الله لم يجعل المؤمن كالكافر في كل شيء بل للمؤمن معاملة وللكافر معاملة ومن راجع أحكام أهل الذمة في الإسلام عرف الفرق بين حقوق المسلم وحقوق الكافر ولكن أين المتدبرون لكلام الله وكلام رسوله. 

• وجاء في المادة الثامنة (لكل شخص أن يلجأ إلى المحاكم الوطنية... إلخ) 

قلت: لا يجوز للمسلم اللجوء إلى المحاكم التي لا تحكم بالكتاب والسنة، قال الله تعالى: (إِن تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِن كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً) [النساء: 59]. 

• وجاء في المادة الثامنة عشرة (أن لكل فرد أن يغير عقيدته). 

• وجاء في المادة الحادية والعشرين (إن إرادة الشعب هي مصدر سلطة الحكومة). 

قلت إن اختيار أهل الحل والعقد - من العلماء والأمراء ورؤوس الأجناد المتمسكين بالكتاب والسنة - هو الذي يبنى عليه تعيين الخليفة لا قول دهماء الناس وعجائزهم والحكومة مقيدة بشرع الله ولا يجوز لها الحكم بالهوى أو بالجهل. فلا يتلقى المسلم التشريع إلا من الله. 

• جاء في المادة السابعة والعشرين (لا يصح بحال أن تمارس هذه الحقوق ممارسة تتناقض مع أغراض الأمم المتحدة). 

قلت: بل يجب مخالفة أكثر أغراض الأمم المتحدة لأن مخالفة أصحاب الجحيم هو اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم وبهذا يظهر أن الخضوع لأنظمة هيئة الأمم المتحدة والإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان مثل الخضوع للقانون الروماني أو الخضوع للياسق الذي يتحاكم إليه التتار فهي طاغوت يشرع للبشر من عند نفسه نسأل الله أن يرد المسلمين إلى دينهم الحق ويهدي الأمم المتحدة إلى الإسلام. 

• وجاء في مقاصد هيئة الأمم المتحدة ومبادئها مايلي: 

1-حفظ السلم والأمن الدولي وتحقيقاً لهذه الغاية تتخذ الهيئة التدابير المشتركة الفعالة لمنع الأسباب التي تهدد السلم لإزالتها ولقمع أعمال العدوان وغيرها من وجوه الإخلال بالسلم وتتذرع بالوسائل السلمية وفقاً لمبادئ العدل والقانون الدولي لحل المنازعات الدولية التي قد تؤدي إلى الإخلال بالسلم أو لتسويتها. 

2-إنماء العلاقات الودية بين الأمم على أساس احترام المبدأ الذي يقضي بالتسوية في الحقوق بين الشعوب وبأن يكون لكل منها تقرير مصيرها وكذلك اتخاذ التدابير الملائمة لتعزيز السلم العام. 

3-تحقيق التعاون الدولي على حل المسائل الدولية ذات الصبغة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية والإنسانية وعلى تعزيز احترام حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية للناس جميعاً والتشجيع على ذلك إطلاقاً بلا تمييز بسبب الجنس أو اللغة أو الدين ولا تفريق بين الرجال والنساء. 

4-جعل هذه الهيئة مرجعاً لتنسيق أعمال الأمم وتوجيهها نحو إدراك هذه الغايات المشتركة. 

أما المؤامرة الرهيبة التي تمارس في هيئة الأمم ضد حكم الجهاد فيدل على ذلك ما شرعته لجنة القانون الدولي التابعة للأمم المتحدة إذ جاء في تشريعاتها الطاغوتية ما يلي: 

• في المادة الأولى أوجبوا على كل دولة مراعاة أحكام القانون الدولي. وهذا غير جائز فإن الواجب على الدولة المسلمة أن تراعي أحكام القرآن لا أحكام القوانين الموضوعة من البشر. 

• وفي المادة الثانية: أوجبوا على الدول تسوية النزاع سلمياً مع مراعاة أحكام القانون وهذا إيجاب ما لم يوجب الله بل الدولة المسلمة تخير الدولة الكافرة بين خصال ثلاث أما الإسلام أو الجزية مع الصغار أو القتال إلا في حال ضعفها فلها أن تهادنها هدنة مؤقتة كما في صلح الحديبية. 

• وفي المادة الخامسة أوجبوا على الدول عدم الاعتراف بأي زيادة إقليمية تؤخذ عن طرق الحرب وهذا غير جائز في الإسلام بل ما فتحه المسلمون عن طريق الجهاد فهو ملك من أملاكهم. 

• وفي المادة الثامنة أوجبوا على الدول معاملة الأشخاص الخاضعين لحكمهم على مقتضى حقوق الإنسان التي أعلنتها الأمم المتحدة ومنها حرية الإلحاد ومساواة المسلم بالكافر وهذا لا يجوز في الإسلام. 

• وفي المادة التاسعة أوجبوا على الدول الخضوع لكل المعاهدات الدولية وكل ما كان من القانون الدولي العام ولا يحل للمسلم الخضوع إلا لأحكام القرآن والمعاهدات لها أحكام في الشرع الإسلامي تخالف ما يوجد في القانون الدولي فلا يحل للمسلمين أن يستبدلوا الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير. 

• وفي المادة العاشرة أوجبوا على الدول عدم اللجوء للحرب مطلقاً إلا في حال الدفاع إذا اعتدت قوة مسلحة على أراضيها. وهذا إسقاط لأحد أنواع الجهاد وهو جهاد الابتداء والطلب. 

وبهذا يظهر أن ما شرعته لجنة القانون الدولي التابعة للأمم المتحدة مناقض لحكم الجهاد في الإسلام. سلك الله بنا سبيل الهدى والرشاد. ورد الأمة الإسلامية إلى مصدر عزها ورفعتها كتاب رب العالمين وسنة الهادي الأمين صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أصحابه أجمعين.)(2). 

الحكم الشرعي في هذه المواثيق والقوانين الدولية: 

وبعد الوقوف على أهم بنود الشرعية الدولية المنبثقة من قوانين هيئة الأمم المتحدة نصل إلى معرفة حكم الله فيها: يقول الله عز وجل: (فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِن بِاللّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَىَ لاَ انفِصَامَ لَهَا وَاللّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ) [البقرة 256: [ ويقول سبحانه: (وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولاً أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُواْ الطَّاغُوتَ) [النحل:36], في هاتين الآيتين يبين الله عز وجل أن التوحيد والعبودية الحقة لله عز وجل لا تصح إلا بالكفر بالطاغوت واجتنابه وعبادة الله عز وجل وحده. 

بل قد قدم الكفر بالطاغوت على الأمر بالإيمان بالله عز وجل لأن الإيمان بالله لا يصح إلا بالكفر بالطاغوت، والطاغوت هو كل ما تجاوز به العبد حده من معبود أو متبوع أو مطاع. يقول الشيخ الدوسري رحمه الله تعالى عند آية الكرسي: (فالطاغوت مشتق من الطغيان، وهو مجاوزة الحد، يقال (طغى الماء) إذا ارتفع مده عن قامة الإنسان بحيث يغرقه، فكل من تجاوز حده الذي حده الله له من وجوب عبادته سبحانه والوقوف عند حدوده بالتزام شريعته، فتجاوز ذلك وسعى في أن يكون معبودا لا عابدا بأي نوع من أنواع المكر والاحتيال أو القهر والإرهاب أو التشريع في التحليل والتحريم والتقنين، فهو طاغوت يجب الكفر به ببغضه وعداوته والابتعاد عنه وبغض أحبابه وأعوانه، ولا يصح الإيمان بالله قطعا إلا بالكفر بالطاغوت... 

وكل من يدعوا إلى مبدأ قومي يلتقي المسلم فيه مع الطوائف الضالة أو إلى مذهب مادي من المذاهب اليهودية فهو من الطواغيت الذين يجب الكفر بهم وبغضهم وعداوتهم والابتعاد عن همزاتهم، فمن حقق الكفر بالطاغوت بجميع أنواعه، وحقق الإيمان بالله بحصر المحبة له ومن أجله وفي سبيله، وبغض كل ما يبغضه الله من أي شخص أو عمل (فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى)(3) أ.هـ 

وهل اتباع طاغوت الشرعية الدولية وطاعة قوانينه إلا إيماناً به وقد أمرنا أن نكفر به، قال الله عز وجل: (أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُواْ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ مِن قَبْلِكَ يُرِيدُونَ أَن يَتَحَاكَمُواْ إِلَى الطَّاغُوتِ وَقَدْ أُمِرُواْ أَن يَكْفُرُواْ بِهِ وَيُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَن يُضِلَّهُمْ ضَلاَلاً بَعِيداً) [النساء:60]. يقول الحافظ ابن كثير في تفسيره لهذه الآية (هذه الآية ذامة لمن عدل عن الكتاب والسنة وتحاكموا إلى ما سواها من الباطل وهو المراد بالطاغوت هاهنا) اهـ. ويقول ابن القيم في إعلام الموقعين: (من تحاكم أو حاكم إلى غير ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد حكم الطاغوت وتحاكم إليه) اهـ. ويقول الشنقيطي في تفسيره أضواء البيان : )وكل تحاكم إلى غير شرع الله فهو تحاكم إلى الطاغوت) اهـ من تفسير سورة الشورى . 

إن الكفر بالطاغوت والإيمان بالله عز وجل هما ركنا كلمة التوحيد (لا إله إلا الله) وهو دين نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وملة أبينا إبراهيم على الصلاة والسلام الذي أمرنا الله عز وجل باتباعها وذلك في قوله سبحانه (قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَاء مِنكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاء أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ) [الممتحنة: 4]. 

وبعد: فإنه والله لزمن غربة هذا الزمان الذي تغيب فيه هذه الأصول على وضوحها. لقد آن الأوان أن يترك العلماء عزلتهم التي يعيشون فيها عن واقع الأمة وما يحاك لها من التلبيس حيث أراد أعداؤها من الكفار والمنافقين أن يغيبوا أهل العلم ويقصوهم عن بيان هذه المحكمات وغيرها من القضايا والنوازل التي تنتظر الأمة قول أهل العلم فيها. فهل يعي أهل العلم دورهم والأمانة الثقيلة الملقاة على كواهلهم؟ (وَإِذَ أَخَذَ اللّهُ مِيثَاقَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ لَتُبَيِّنُنَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلاَ تَكْتُمُونَهُ) [آل عمران: 178]. 

نسأل الله عز وجل أن يهدينا صراطه المستقيم وأن يبصرنا سبيل المؤمنين ويرزقنا اتباعه وسبيل المجرمين ويلهمنا اجتنباه والحمد لله رب العالمين. 

__________________ 

(1) أنظر للتعرف على هذه الأسماء كتاب (أهمية الجهاد في نشر الدعوة الإسلامية) للدكتور علي العلياني. 

(2) أهمية الجهاد في نشر الدعوة الإسلامية ص (445-459) باختصار وتصرف يسير. 

(3) صفوة الآثار والمفاهيم في تفسير آية الكرسي. 


(يُرجى العزو إلى شبكة القلم الفكرية عند نشر الموضوع في موقع آخر)
منقول من موقع شبكة القلم الفكرية

----------

